# OATS Is alpen any good



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate eating oats cant seem to get them down through porridge or in a protein shake, would alpen be ok???? Any suggestions would be good.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

What's in Alpen, i'm not sure?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

alpen, youknow the breakfast cereal.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I know it's a breakfast cereal, but what's the ingredients?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Alpen is packed full of the finest natural ingredients like juicy raisins, crisp wheat flakes, roasted hazelnuts and almonds and rolled oats. All combined to ensure that Alpen is the tasty way to look after yourself.

Per 100g

Energy 1532kJ 362kcal

Protein 10.3g

Carbohydrate 67.2g

(of which sugars) (21.9g)

Fat 5.8g

(of which saturates)(0.8g)

Fibre 6.9g

(soluble) (1.7g)

(insoluble) (5.2g)

Sodium 0.17g

Salt Equivalent 0.43g










Fun!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow Captain sugar. By the no added sugar alpen then its better but still can't beat oats


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

i eat suger free alpen for breakfast. much nicer to eat than plain old oats IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah but is it as good as a equivalent to oats or somewhere near enough?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

near enough mate. alpen ahs also got hazelnuts and pistachio nuts in it so a bit of extra protein. The way i look at it is - if you buyoats and dont really enjoy them then you will dread eating them. however if you buy something like alpen which tastes a hell of a lot better you will look forward to eating it and therefore will eat more of it. so its best to try and focus your diet around things you actually like eating, not just around whats the healthiest - especially when bulking.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I would say buy oats Alpen has around 20 grams of carb sugars per 100g and you would never eat alpen with anything other than milk hence more sugar. Alpen is only 35% rolled oats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

sitries said:


> near enough mate. alpen ahs also got hazelnuts and pistachio nuts in it so a bit of extra protein. The way i look at it is - if you buyoats and dont really enjoy them then you will dread eating them. however if you buy something like alpen which tastes a hell of a lot better you will look forward to eating it and therefore will eat more of it. so its best to try and focus your diet around things you actually like eating, not just around whats the healthiest - especially when bulking.


its ok sayin this but i cant stand anything i eat???ive been on the diet with out fail now for 3-4 months and with out a treat day as well,and i have now found i don't evern notice the horrid taste any more,i just look at it as a means to an end and that keeps me eatin


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

but sugars aint going to make a whole load of difference when I am bulking are they, I aint cutting so shouldnt be all that bad, so you never get a treat what about when your mrs fancies going out for a meal or sunday dinner comes around, yummmm sunday dinner?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

im lucky the wifes train to so we both eat the same,,the kids get their own food and have their own fridge and cuboards so we dont see it,cos its all nice yummy stuff


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well sugar with saturated and trans fats are the principle reasons we store excess apidose tissue (fat). Its not going to stop you gaining if thats what you mean.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I love Alpen but it makes me fart like a champion.

The main reasons I would not advise everyone to eat Alpen is that some ingredients are very common sources of allergy, wheat and nuts for example are two of the largest allergy causing food sources around.

Milk, eggs, gluten, shellfish, lactose, soya, monosodium glutemate, yeast and many more are problematic for many.

Oats, brown rice, potato, meats are all pretty safe for people because they are unaltered by man, the more processed a food has and the more sh1t we add to it tends to increase the allergenic reactions it can cause.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey guys, im a newbie trainer/dieter etc.....

Just bought a huge bag of oats. Roughly, how many table spoons of oats should I have for brekkie?

Thx Ralphy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

depends on your goals? and your metabolism but in general 75g (uncooked weight) is a good starting point.

place them in a bowl with 2 scoops of extreme protein and some cinnamon add some boiled water and you are set this is what i am eating on my moderate days at the moment whilst dieting for my show..


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

pscarb said:


> depends on your goals? and your metabolism but in general 75g (uncooked weight) is a good starting point.
> 
> place them in a bowl with 2 scoops of extreme protein and some cinnamon add some boiled water and you are set this is what i am eating on my moderate days at the moment whilst dieting for my show..


Cheers Paul,

How many tablespoons is 75g roughly?

Sorry


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hell not sure on that one as i weigh all of my food but i will check for you tomorrow morning as that is my moderate day


----------



## The Godfather (Oct 23, 2005)

andy1981iron said:


> I know it's a breakfast cereal, but what's the ingredients?


i seriously can't believe you've never heard of alpen! its only the biggest brand of musli and one of the most recognised cereals around! personally i love the stuff, have it to finish my PWO meals when bulking sometimes if i'm still hungry, its oats, wheat, nuts and rasin, chop a few strawberries on top and drench in ice cold skim milk, mmm, delicious!


----------



## The Godfather (Oct 23, 2005)

Young Gun said:


> I would say buy oats Alpen has around 20 grams of carb sugars per 100g and you would never eat alpen with anything other than milk hence more sugar. Alpen is only 35% rolled oats.


i buy the no added sugar and salt version, the only sugar you are going to get is from the fruit, i agree oats are better and oats will always remain my staple carb choice, but in terms of cereals SF Alpen ranks pretty highly in my book!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

grape nuts are very good aswell i used to diet on these but i am now addicted to oats and water...god how sad is that [  ]


----------



## The Godfather (Oct 23, 2005)

pscarb said:


> grape nuts are very good aswell i used to diet on these but i am now addicted to oats and water...god how sad is that [  ]


addicted to oats and water? how the hell??? i'm sure a lot of overweight people would kill for your tastebuds mate! :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the day before my high and moderate carb days i can't wait to get up for brekky..


----------

